# Blatterngesicht



## salsapic

Hallo!

Ich verstehe nicht den Wort *Blatterngesicht*... und ich finde es auch nicht ins Wörterbuch gefunden. Könnte mir jemandem bitte eine Übersetzung ins Spanischen geben oder das Wort erklären?

In der Schulstube fiel es nicht auf, daß zwischen Wasserköpfen, *Blatterngesichtern*, Mongoloiden und Inzüchtigen ein schmächtiger Mensch mit gelbleuchtenden Augen hockte.

Entre hidrocefálicos, *...* , mongoloides y obscenos, no llamaba la atención que en la escuela hubiera un ser delgaducho con ojos de un amarillo llamativo.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Demurral

salsapic said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht den Wort *Blatterngesicht*... und ich findehabe es  insm Wörterbuch (auch) nicht gefunden. Könnte mir jemandem jemander mir bitte eine Übersetzung ins Spanischen geben oder das Wort erklären



Creo que así esta mejor...pero a ver si me corrigen las correcciones!^^


----------



## cagima64

No te puedo confirmar exátamente Blatterngesicht, posiblemente tenga una traducción exacta en el ámbito medicinal. El sentido en el que se usa generalmente (en literatura más bien antigua) es más o menos: cara de bobo, retardado mental etc. 

La frase en Alemán es:

Ich verstehe das Wort Blatterngesicht nicht... und ich habe es auch nicht im Wörterbuch gefunden. Könnte mir jemand (también es válido: jemand mir) bitte eine Übersetzung ins Spanische geben oder (mir) das Wort erklären.

Saludos


----------



## salsapic

Hola Cagima64, hola Demurral:

Gracias por vuestras correcciones  y ¡por la traducción!

Entre cara de bobo y retrasado mental, me quedo con la segunda, porque el narrador describe a los personajes de manera muy cruda.

Un saludo


----------



## Estopa

"inzüchtig" no lo traduciría como "obsceno". 

Ein "inzüchtiges Kind" es un niño fruto de una relación incestuosa. Lo difícil es encontrar un sustantivo en español que vaya bien para el adjetivo sustantivado alemán.


----------



## Turmalin

Hola:
Blattern es un sinónimo de Pocken, es decir, viruela. La viruela deja cicatrices en la cara, los Blatterngesichter son entonces personas cuya cara lleva las marcas de esta enfermedad.
Y claro, no hay que confundir inzüchtig 'fruot de un incesto' con unzüchtig 'obsceno'.
Un saludo


----------



## Estopa

Turmalin said:


> Hola:
> Blattern es un sinónimo de Pocken, es decir, viruela. La viruela deja cicatrices en la cara, los Blatterngesichter son entonces personas cuya cara lleva las marcas de esta enfermedad.



Danke, wieder was gelernt! 

Entonces se trataría de "caras picadas de viruela(s)"


----------



## muycuriosa

Demurral said:


> Creo que así esta mejor...pero a ver si me corrigen las correcciones!^^ pues, sólo un poquito


 
Hola Demurral y salsapic:

Supongo que queréis saber. Por eso os pongo las correcciones de las correcciones (no hay muchas, no te preocupes, Demurral):
- Könnte *mir jemand* erklären (lo que prefiero yo) / Könnte *jemand mir* erklären ('jemander' no existe)
- eine Übersetzung *ins Spanische*

Saludos


----------



## salsapic

Entre todos los que habéis participado, me habéis enseñado un montón! Mil gracias


----------



## Demurral

muycuriosa said:


> (no hay muchas, no te preocupes, Demurral)



Sería la primera vez! ^^


----------

